# Once Upon A Time



## Kaellpae (Oct 7, 2012)

I was surprised how much I liked the show and I was looking through the forums and didn't see a thread on it.

Anyone else like the show? And if you do who do you hope shows up this season?


----------



## wordwalker (Oct 7, 2012)

It's great fun; who knew Jennifer Morrison looked so good with a sword in hand? (And check out Ginnifer Goodwin's 'Once Upon a Time's' Ginnifer Goodwin talks fairy tales, plus first look at Sunday's episode - latimes.com interview; she knew Snow White better than the creators did.)

I'm not sure who to hope appears next. Part of me hopes they don't keep adding to the cast, that it's dangerously big already-- but they've always made good use of the "whoa!" factor of how they spin each.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 12, 2012)

I love OUAT!

The plot has been getting rather convoluted, I love it. The acting is great... I never thought Regina could ever appear naive and innocent, I was wrong. 

My only qualm with the show is the women's costuming, namely in faerietale garb. They look like they're in prom dresses rather than noblewomen's gowns. That, and the actors aren't how I picture various faerietale figures, but eh. *shrug* As long as they get Ariel right..


----------



## Kaellpae (Oct 12, 2012)

My favorite character so far is Rumpelstiltskin. He's had the most interesting story for me, and the main person I'm rooting for. I wonder what they would do for Ariel. Maybe she works at the local Sea World? 
If they continue to draw out of older tales then I'd like to see King Arthur and Merlin. I've noticed quite a few tie-ins with Lost, actors and numbers. I think a couple of the writers from Lost are on OUAT staffing, could be them that's planting some Easter Eggs.

Edit: For the dresses. They do seem kind of "prom" -ish. The fairy queen's dress is the one that stands out for that in my mind.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 13, 2012)

OUAT is for me TV Candyfloss. Pretty, sweet and fun but not good for you or satisfying as a main meal... and I love it - perfect Sunday night TV.
I love the look of the other realm even with its quirks. So much cgi and Canadian forests. I don't need "realistic" in my candyfloss TV - I want fun and excitement - and just enough peril to make it interesting...
And on a shallow note - I am happy to see Keegan Connor Tracy again... 
On the Lost - OUAT link - were not both shows Canadian co/produced?


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 13, 2012)

Kaellpae said:


> My favorite character so far is Rumpelstiltskin. He's had the most interesting story for me, and the main person I'm rooting for. ...If they continue to draw out of older tales then I'd like to see King Arthur and Merlin.
> 
> Edit: For the dresses. They do seem kind of "prom" -ish. The fairy queen's dress is the one that stands out for that in my mind.



Rumpel is wonderful! I do like him, him and Regina. I don't like Emma much, I prefer Henry.
I'm hoping they incorporate more Arthur-esque things. There was a King Midas at one point, after all.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 13, 2012)

I also agree with you CupofJoe. It's not very sustaining, not "meaty" like other shows. I think it has a bit more weight to it than candyfloss, but nevertheless it's a dessert.

I never watched Lost, and even I can sense some parallels between the two. I like it.


----------



## Endymion (Oct 16, 2012)

it's a fun show, probably the best one that involves magic (I hate Merlin).


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am also a big fan of Once and I know there was a thread going earlier since I remember discussing the show with Blue Lotus (here it is, though the last post was in april so no wonder you didn't see it!).  The Lost link is due to the fact that the show's creators (Ed Kitsis and Adam Horowitz) were writer's on Lost.  Rumple and Regina are also my favorite characters, though I do love the Mad Hatter as well.


----------



## ChantyLace (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm interested to see where they are taking the show.  The second season is a pretty big twist from the first.  It's gone from this "fantasy" to reality.  I'd also like to know how they plan on introducing new characters that live in the town, having never mentioned them before.  I mean how large exactly, is this town.  Like someone mentioned above, I hope Ariel is cast perfectly, but where exactly is she? Along with many others.  Also, I really want to know why parts of the other world didn't transfer over, it's quite strange.  This show makes for some definite longing for Sunday nights (As well as some other notably good shows that night as well!)


----------



## wordwalker (Oct 29, 2012)

And now we know who Dr. Whale is too. (Though I'd have liked to have seen it with fewer spoilers in the ads; the show itself did a decent job stringing us along. "Other power greater than magic"?)

In my hindsight mirror, *James* Whale was the director of a certain classic movie.


----------



## Kaellpae (Nov 2, 2012)

I haven't seen the newest episode yet, but I read a theory about good character being a reference to a movie's director. If it's on Hulu soon I'll check it out. Very curious.


----------

